# Trade a gun for a rose in SC on Valentine's Day



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

COLUMBIA, S.C. - Police in South Carolina gave away roses on Valentine's Day. All you had to do to get one for your sweetie was turn in a gun.

Hoping to get the weapons off the streets with the "Guns for Roses" program, authorities in two central South Carolina cities set up a program where anyone who turned in a gun received a free rose and a Best Buy gift card.

At a Columbia church, five cars lined up to give away guns before the exchange had even started. About an hour and a half later, police had collected 75 weapons.

"We've got a great turnout so far," Richland County sheriff's spokesman Lt. Chris Cowan said.

A handgun was worth a $100 gift card, while a rifle or shotgun netted a $50 gift certificate. Cowan said one man turned in six handguns, worth $600 in gift cards.

But there was no amnesty for those turning in the guns. The weapons were checked to see if they were stolen, names and addresses were jotted down and ballistics tests would also be done to see if the firearm was used in a crime.

Cowan said the idea was spawned in part by Columbia Police Chief T.P. Carter and Richland County Sheriff Leon Lott, who has made headlines recently for investigating Michael Phelps after a photo surfaced showing the Olympic swimming champion smoking a marijuana pipe. The program was modeled after a California one; similar exchanges have been done in New York and San Francisco.

Cowan said gun donors were young and old, men and woman. Many had a big smile and some said it was a relief to get rid of the weapons.
And did the men even care about the rose?

"Most of them have taken it," Cowan said.

Source: http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090214/ap_on_fe_st/odd_guns_for_roses


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

> But there was no amnesty for those turning in the guns.


So...they are only going to get legally owned guns...what's the point if they aren't getting the "guns off the street".


----------



## Ricardokid (Nov 26, 2008)

Very good point. No crook cares about a $100 gift card, they steal much more than that!


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

That's... ridiculous


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

It's bullshit and the authorities know it, and if people want to give up their legally owned guns, that's on them.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Holy Cow, why didnt I think of that. Thats cheaper then the gun stores. Give me a hour to get to the flower store to get some roses and I'll be open for business. "GET YOUR ROSE HERE" just bring me your guns.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Redwolf said:


> Holy Cow, why didnt I think of that. Thats cheaper then the gun stores. Give me a hour to get to the flower store to get some roses and I'll be open for business. "GET YOUR ROSE HERE" just bring me your guns.


You would make a killing... :anim_lol:

KG


----------



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

Redwolf said:


> Holy Cow, why didnt I think of that. Thats cheaper then the gun stores. Give me a hour to get to the flower store to get some roses and I'll be open for business. "GET YOUR ROSE HERE" just bring me your guns.


Until you get caught with a gun that has been stolen


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

More liberal feel good ideas. Bet all the BG's still have their guns. Geezzzzz's:smt076


----------



## mplecha (Dec 20, 2008)

In all my time living in SC (25 years), I have never seen a gun on the street. I sure as heck would have picked it up if I did. :smt022


----------



## gnet158 (Feb 5, 2009)

I heard about that and laughed. They've (meaning the police) have run similar programs like that here in CA. Once on Thanksgiving and again on Christmas. They actually had a pretty good turn out, but what person in their right mind would turn in a legal gun for a $100 gift card?

The next time they do that I might just go and if I see something I like I'll offer them $150 cash and take them to a gun shop to do the transfer.


----------



## jc27310 (Dec 14, 2008)

*my valentines gift was roses and a S&W 63!*

reading this post made me chuckle a bit... its pretty funny that people feel good about this turn in program, like you all, I don't see a benefit.

Its only slightly off the topic, but my Valentines day gift to the wife this year was a dozen red roses from the grocery store and a practice revolver (oh and I'll use it too! :smt083).

We picked up a used S&W model 63 22LR, 4" stainless, 6 shot. She's a beauty! (The guns OK too).

the really funny part was she couldn't wait to tell some family and friends about the new toy.....

I figured I saved on the roses so it didn't matter I over spent on the Smith.
-John


----------



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

if i had heard about it sooner i would have went down and got that gift card and rose in trade for the pos clerke's 1st i have...other than that they can keep their $100 and rose.


----------



## codyw (Jan 11, 2009)

gnet158 said:


> I heard about that and laughed. They've (meaning the police) have run similar programs like that here in CA. Once on Thanksgiving and again on Christmas. They actually had a pretty good turn out, but what person in their right mind would turn in a legal gun for a $100 gift card?
> 
> The next time they do that I might just go and if I see something I like I'll offer them $150 cash and take them to a gun shop to do the transfer.


the le had a program like this where i used too live in florida, and several "good ole" boys say right down the parking lot from the le purchasing the rifles from people who went too turn them in... atleast thats the story that was in the newspaper... but it has been a few years ago i think in the mid too late '90's


----------

